# 350Z carbon Fiber pieces



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

We now have available the first of many carbon fiber pieces available for the 350Z. We have the engine cover and both of the fluid covers available now. Please check www.MossyPerformance.com/dgm.htm

























tollfree 866.55.MOSSY

Greg V


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Those is so pretty.


----------

